# Pregnant!



## Mommy misses you (Aug 3, 2009)

God im so scared. When I took the test last night everything from my first pregnancy came rushing back. Just im worried and scared that im going to loss another baby. I had a feeling cause just the way ive been feeling. This time around I didn't have implantation bleeding or cramping. So my period was two days late and I knew right then and there. I guess its a good sign im not bleeding or cramping. I had a subchorionic hemorrhage with my first and my doctor said that probably was the cause of death. My doctor put me back on celexa but I didn't take it yet cause I had a feeling. I'm so stressed and I need to set a appt so I can get on safe meds. Ive been trying to take deep breaths and slowly blowing it out just repeating it over and over to help with my stress. I think I also might have to turn off my cell for a few weeks cause of crap with some family. 

Ive heard woman in the past saying stress caused a miscarriage or cant get pregnant cause of stress. Soo not true.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Just take it day by day, try to relax, and do like you said, make a dr appt, get on the safe meds, and shut the phone off. Try not to let stuff get you stressed out, think about the good and not the bad. Hope it all goes great, Congrats on being pregnant!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Mommy, take a deep breathe and stop worrying.

My wife had three miscarriages, her Sister had 5 miscarriages. Many women have them. Both my wife and her sister have three children each.

Just calm down talk to your doctor and be patient. Don't take any meds eat healthy.


Don't tell anyone your prego until month 3 has passed.

Congrats and calm down, you will be fine so will your baby. Stop out thinking yourself. Stop thinking of the worse case scenerio.

You will be fine


----------

